# Is a kit worth it?



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.mudhole.com/Basic-Rod-Building-Start-Up-Supply-Kit-FSB-2?quantity=1&custcolvoltage=1


I keep considering building my own rods, is it worthwhile buying a startup type kit from a suplier like mudhole, or is it full of "filler" items I won't ever need or use. Would I be better off buying it piece by piece? 

I guess the same question would then apply to the rods themselves. Buy a blank and parts, or buy a ready to build kit?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Mods...

Apparently fat fingers this one...can you please move it to the rod building thread....

Sorry


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yes


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I still build ALL my rods by hand and have a wrapper like this - only wooden. Everything listed is something you will use. I would buy some better brushes though the ones they have included in the set will work...

I currently have one rebuild on the wrapper as we speak. Putting on new grips and rewrapping it to make it lighter. Had a buddy drop off a rod he needed to have repaired when one of the guides popped out. Little things like this pop up and you can help others with their rods.

It's a hobby you will enjoy for a lifetime. You may even get into fancy thread wrapping...

Sandcrab

Got a new Point Blank rod for Christmas and will start building it in late Dec or early Jan to be ready for bass fishing in the April/May timeframe.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking about building 4 matching 6' ultralight rods for small stream trout fishing at my camp. One for myself, one for dad, and one for each or my brothers. Thought it would be a neat Christmas present.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dialout said:


> I was thinking about building 4 matching 6' ultralight rods for small stream trout fishing at my camp. One for myself, one for dad, and one for each or my brothers. Thought it would be a neat Christmas present.


Very cool idea . . . They should treasure them !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

looks like you will not have enough epoxy in the kit to build 4 rods so you would need to purchase additional epoxy (and probably more thread). Also, if you buy rod kits like this one - (http://www.mudhole.com/MHXSK-80-Spinning-Rod-Kit?quantity=1?quantity=1) - this alone run you around $65 each (x4) or around $260. 

Sandcrab


----------

